# Blood Pressure Cuffs & Stethoscopes?



## JaredM (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm going to be attending EMT academy in a couple of months and wanted to get some advice on what blood pressure cuff and stethoscope to buy.  I don't want to buy cheap ones just to train with and have to buy others for when I'm on scene.  I was looking at the Littman Cardiologist Stethoscopes, but I'm not really sure about blood pressure cuff brands.  Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated.  Much respect and thanks, Jared Mix


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2009)

Are these items required for your EMS class?


----------



## JaredM (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, they require us to have these items before entering into class.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 23, 2009)

Littman will be best. i had a littman for my classes and i still use it on my job. in reality there are no "bad" stethoscopes, only better ones. Don't waste your money on a really good one


----------



## JaredM (Aug 23, 2009)

Can you suggest a brand of blood pressure cuff I should get?


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 23, 2009)

I think prestige is the best cuff for sure. I'm pretty sure you can just order them on galls.com or a medical supply store if there is one near you


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2009)

Any blood pressure cuff would work. If you have the money to spend, Welch Allyn has a really nice set of Tycos trigger grip where you change between cuff sizes via a port on the cuff. If you want to spend the money, I definately suggest getting a  hand andriod (gauge is in handle) with a trigger grip.


----------



## JaredM (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks i really appreciate it


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 23, 2009)

I got me a $20 Sprague works great 

Littman and Master Cardio and whatnot are nice but not like I need to be listening to heart murmurs


----------



## medicdan (Aug 23, 2009)

Your best bet:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6096
Or Mr. Cs description:


> There are innumerable stethoscope threads, all saying largely the same thing. I'll break it down by certification level:
> Student/below EMT-B: Take what you're given, and wait a bit before buying anything.
> EMT-B or equivalent: How clearly do you need to hear those Korotkoff sounds? Get something reasonably-priced. I use an ADC ADSCOPE 630 which cost me about $30. It's heavier and slightly less comfortable (stiffer earpieces) than the Littmann scopes I've had a chance to use, but it's more than adequate for my needs. Littmann lightweights are also in the <$100 range. The consensus is to stay away from dual-tube (Sprague-Rappaport-style) scopes, which aren't to be confused with dual-lumen scopes.
> ALS providers: Why would you be listening to my lowly opinion?
> For identification, get a color that doesn't look completely ridiculous, but isn't black or navy blue. Put your name on it securely; Littmanns have tags, one poster suggested attaching an ED patient bracelet with your name on it, and there are always Sharpies (my method) and tape.


----------



## ki4mus (Aug 23, 2009)

idk, for agencies around here it is kind of one of those things to see who can get the best one (without crossing the gap into electroinic) [king of the same with knives and shears too...]...but still don't pay to much, you can get a very good set of ears and cuff off ebay for less than $30


----------



## trevor1189 (Aug 23, 2009)

For a set of ears: I like my littmann MC Black. But, I haven't used a littmann I don't like so any of those would be my pick.

As for BP Cuff: I like this one: http://www.allheart.com/ah7301bk.html The gauge is permanently mounted on the cuff so there is no additional tubing to get all tangled up. Big plus with me when trying to get a quick pressure. I am sure I would also like one of the hand aneroids because of the same principle, just haven't had to opportunity to use one.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 23, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> For a set of ears: I like my littmann MC Black. But, I haven't used a littmann I don't like so any of those would be my pick.
> 
> As for BP Cuff: I like this one: http://www.allheart.com/ah7301bk.html The gauge is permanently mounted on the cuff so there is no additional tubing to get all tangled up. Big plus with me when trying to get a quick pressure. I am sure I would also like one of the *hand aneroids* because of the same principle, just haven't had to opportunity to use one.


 You mean something like this: http://www.allheart.com/wa509873cb.html
I've used units like these. Reading the dial in the back of the truck is much easier than reading those dials mounted on the cuff... Much easier. Much more expensive though.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2009)

The Tycos TR-2s are nice and I've got an older set. My only complaint is that sometimes I don't get a good seal when switching between cuffs, so I have to toy with where the tubbing attaches to the handle. They've changed the design since then so that the tubing is connected to the handle and the port for changing cuff sizes is on the actual cuff. Additionally, the gold series handle is built more ruggedly than the TR-2 series.


----------



## Sizz (Aug 23, 2009)

Silly question I'm sure, but do you leave these in your rigs, are they rigs assigned to you or the entire deptartment uses? Both those cuffs are nice expesially the Tycos TR-2s would hate to have everyone slopping around with them. I'm sure I'm missing something


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2009)

At the companies that I've worked at, the rigs were assigned to a crew for that shift. So if I'm in, say, unit 75, I'm in unit 75 for that entire shift and I'll leave my equipment in the unit the entire shift. After the shift, everything gets packed up and goes home with me.


----------



## Sizz (Aug 23, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> At the companies that I've worked at, the rigs were assigned to a crew for that shift. So if I'm in, say, unit 75, I'm in unit 75 for that entire shift and I'll leave my equipment in the unit the entire shift. After the shift, everything gets packed up and goes home with me.



Thank you for clearing that up. I use to work with a private rural Iowa ALS unit that serviced the county, total of 6 of us who worked with the company but I swear they shared everything included those wax plugged stethoscopes. I've never owned a nice cuff, but do keep myself a nice scope for myself


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=DD007

There you go. It's cheap, and it works.


----------



## Sizz (Aug 23, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> At the companies that I've worked at, the rigs were assigned to a crew for that shift. So if I'm in, say, unit 75, I'm in unit 75 for that entire shift and I'll leave my equipment in the unit the entire shift. After the shift, everything gets packed up and goes home with me.



So what is in your personal jump kit so-to-say? How about everyone else what do you bring with you and take home per shifts(other than basic scissors, mini light etc?

Just curious


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2009)

My 'personal' jump kit? 

DVDs, laptop (DVD player before that), a good book, personal stethoscope (DRG Pure Tone), and Tycos BP cuff. I'll supply non-disposiable equipment that makes my job easier. Outside of that, it's the company's job to supply everything


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I never did bring much _personal _stuff with me. Personal Shears, Personal Stethoscope (Littman Cardiology III), book, Field Guide.


----------



## Sizz (Aug 23, 2009)

Some intersting things it seems. So pretty much the basics w/ some time passers


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2009)

Sizz said:


> Some intersting things it seems. So pretty much the basics w/ some time passers



Essentially, yes. Your agency should basically supply everything that you need. You would question if, say, your agency expected you to pay for gas for your ambulance. Now, for various reasons, most companies supply the bare minimum. Rapport-sprague (sp?) steths and the cheapest BP cuff possible (and, to be honest, it's understandable. High wear environment and Tragedy of the Commons). Having a personal steth and BP cuff just makes my job easier and more enjoyable.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 23, 2009)

I wish we had the hand pumps here.  Used one last week doing scenarios at another instituations training facility.  They were nice.  This would be the only thing I would consider picking up aside from my own scope. Everything else I'll let the service provide.


----------



## AZReam (Aug 24, 2009)

Just don't spend too much on either your first stethoscope or sphygmomanometer, but do spend enough to ensure that both are reliable and accurate.

Avoid cheap imports, look for high quality U.S. or German brands.  Buy online and look for good deals on shipping.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 24, 2009)

Pro tip (albeit maybe a little late for this year). Hit up med schools during welcome week. We were getting great deals ($30-50 rebates, reduced retail prices. Some of the diagnostic kits (opthalmoscope and otoscope sets) were upto $400 off (panoptic set's list price is around $1100. Welch Allyn was selling them for $700. Still overpriced and too fancy for our needs though) from the Welch Allyn reps.


----------



## EMTguy69 (Aug 25, 2009)

*B/P Cuff and Stethoscope*

I don't recommend that you go out and purchase expensive equiptment....stethoscopes range in price from $14.99 to $500, depending on the brand....

I bought a stethoscope for $15.00 6 years ago, and it still works great...the blood pressure cuff was around the same price.....and purchased it around the same time, and to be honest....I've only used it about 6 times....

The only time I used my own B/P cuff was to monitor my dads b/p, other than that.....I don't use it out there in the field....every rig is equipt with b/p cuffs (X-Large, Large, Med., Small (Adult); Child and infant)...Stethoscopes, well they're already on the rigs.....but I still use my own.

In other words....if you don't really need it, don't buy it......if you do purchase your own, go with something inexpensive.

I still carry my own stethoscope and b/p cuff in the car at all times.....I tend to run into accident scenes where there's no EMS on scene yet, therefore I stop to make sure everyone is alright......


----------



## Dominion (Aug 25, 2009)

EMTguy69 said:


> I don't recommend that you go out and purchase expensive equiptment....stethoscopes range in price from $14.99 to $500, depending on the brand....
> 
> I bought a stethoscope for $15.00 6 years ago, and it still works great...the blood pressure cuff was around the same price.....and purchased it around the same time, and to be honest....I've only used it about 6 times....
> 
> ...



Ew.  I bought my own for that reason.  Mileage will vary but in general with scopes, the more expensive the more quality (when dealing with non-electrics) in general.  There is a section in the post started by Mr. Conspiracy about the abstracts.  It is a link to a good article that rates 15(?) scopes in price and quality from 5$ up to 300$.  I got a cardiology III when I first started and baby it.  My only complaint is I wish the tubes were longer.  For me I can't beat the comfort, I found some ear pieces that fit my ears perfect and went with em.  Read up on the other scope threads to get many many more opinions.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 25, 2009)

I bought my own stethoscope (Littmann Select) for ~$60, and my own BP cuff for $15 when I started EMT.  This was to practice BP in a moving vehicle whenever I could.


Trashed the BP cuff, but stil have my Littmann and LOVE it.  Now that I'm in medic school, I can somewhat justify spending the money for it too 


I'd rather not use someone elses steth in the ED if I could just have my own with me.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 20, 2009)

Started Aug 22.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont think its really necessary to take someones bp if you are not on duty and are just a bystander. Make sure you have your ABC's and control any bleeding until an ambulance gets there and thats about all you really need to do.


----------

